# News of the World phone hacking whistleblower found dead



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sean Hoare, the former News of the World showbiz reporter who was the first named journalist to allege Andy Coulson was aware of phone hacking by his staff, has been found dead, the Guardian has learned.

Hoare, who worked on the Sun and the News of the World with Coulson before being dismissed for drink and drugs problems, is said to have been found dead at his Watford home.

Hertfordshire police would not confirm his identity, but the force said in a statement: "At 10.40am today [Monday 18 July] police were called to Langley Road, Watford, following the concerns for the welfare of a man who lives at an address on the street. Upon police and ambulance arrival at a property, the body of a man was found. The man was pronounced dead at the scene shortly after.

"The death is currently being treated as unexplained, but *not thought to be suspicious*. Police investigations into this incident are ongoing."[/p]





Source

CONSPIRAAACY!
In regards to the police saying this death is not suspicious, remember that, large corporations > police.

If you haven't heard about the scandal, read about it here.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 18, 2011)

While the police, politicians and the Murdochs are absolutely up to their necks in all kinds of corruption on this, the guy was an absolute shambling mess (mostly from hitting the bottle due to the huge pressure that they were put under to come up with stories, and the fact he was expected to spend all day every day hoovering up coke and booze with rockstars to keep close to what was happening).  Last time I saw him intwerviewed I was amazed he lasted to the end of the programme without dropping dead.

But then hey, maybe that makes him an easy target for bumping off.


----------



## muckers (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't see why anyone would kill him regarding the hacking _after_ he's already blown the whistle. Doesn't make any sense to silence someone who's already blabbed what they know.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 19, 2011)

muckers said:
			
		

> I don't see why anyone would kill him regarding the hacking _after_ he's already blown the whistle. Doesn't make any sense to silence someone who's already blabbed what they know.



It's called "vengence" and it's been one of the biggest motors of crime since the dawn of humanity.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 20, 2011)

They didn't want him to testify in court so they killed him. 
And something like this really belongs in a novel or movie, the real world is usually more boring.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow. Just wow...

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/21/twitt...sive-thing-yet/


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 23, 2011)

There's a Firefox add-on has been released that warns a user when they arrive at a website owned by NewsCorp or any subsidiaries (Murdoch's empire), such as Fox News or the NY Post.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/ad...hAlert-details/

I know I'll be using it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm using that add on. NewsCorp has shown they aren't to be trusted. Too bad my Aunt and Uncle are republicans, so I have to listen to all this shit all the time anyways. At least this computer won't be at risk of their ploys.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 23, 2011)

I normally don't believe in conspiracies, but this just seems really fucked up to me.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 23, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I'm using that add on. NewsCorp has shown they aren't to be trusted. Too bad my Aunt and Uncle are republicans, so I have to listen to all this shit all the time anyways. At least this computer won't be at risk of their ploys.


I'm not a Republican but you sound like a brainwashed liberal. Do you rally think that liberal news outlets are trustworthy? They have an agenda, they lie, they slant the news to make their political point. What I ask myself about every news story is what's the person or groups agenda that's telling the story.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 23, 2011)

dickfour said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer not to get involved with politics period. Republicans have proven more outright just how terrible they are willing to be to get where they want to be. Liberals may just brush it under the carpet so that it isn't heard about as much, but damn, Republicans tend to be more insufferable than any other political group in the US.

I tend not to watch the news. I primarily look at a CNN article periodically, and that's it.

Edit: Also, way to infer. Newscorp caters to republican news, thus, I'm stuck listening to their news outlets. So much of what they say is so ridiculous. I have no tolerance for the BS they toss around.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 23, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> CNN article periodically, and that's it.


CNN can be just as bad as FOX at times.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 23, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read less political stuff (though obviously politics are inserted in everything) and more about the decapitated heads and such found in Mexico.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 23, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Wow. Just wow...
> 
> http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/21/twitt...sive-thing-yet/



Typical News Corp misdirection trick. "There's other more important stuff to deal with and all the politicians care about is our despicable behaviour. Even the politicians we like. Wow, how dare they."

Luckily I don't think anyone will fall for it this time. Especially as some are convinced this was a company wide international thing going on and it may even affect some of the 9/11 and 7/11 victims and their families.

Also @AGLCB both sides can be just as biased. That's not a problem when they make a clear distinction between what is journalism and what is editorial, but people aren't interested in real "fair and balanced" news, they want stories that reaffirm their own stances and beliefs.


----------

